# cleaning registry



## sutapanaki (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi

Is there a software that can tell me the registry entries a program has created/uses. I want to completely uninstall it. I know that the uninstall will normally clean the registry, but many times there are traces left and in this case I'd like to remove everything related to that software.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

registry cleaners may come close to removing it all, but I haven't found one yet that will remove all trace.. For that you need to learn your registry enough to clean it manually.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

JV16 Power Tools 1.3 is good. They have a tool in there called "Registry Finder", just type in the name of the file and and your Registry will be scanned for that file.
http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=jv16

Also RegSeeker 1.35 is another good one. They have a tool called "Find in Registry". Again just type the name of the file and your Registry will be scanned for that file.
http://www.hoverdesk.net/freeware.htm


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*EasyCleaner 2.0.6.380* does a good job of getting rid of unnecessary files and invalid registry entries, and it works with Windows 98, ME, and XP. :up:

Stay away from *RegSeeker 1.35.1203* because it hasn't been updated in over a year and it tends to "break" Microsoft programs, such as Office, Works, and Picture It. :down:


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

gotrootdude said:


> registry cleaners may come close to removing it all, but I haven't found one yet that will remove all trace.. For that you need to learn your registry enough to clean it manually.


I coudn't agree more. However the learning does not come easily. Suggest the first step is the learning about backing-up the registry. That is, of course, for beginners.

This is one simple tool too http://www.billsway.com/vbspage/ scroll down to 'Registry Search Tool'

And *flavallee*

on that recommendation - EasyCleaner 2.0.6.380 - I shall try it out. Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You should be happy with EasyCleaner. The "Unnecessary" and "Registry" functions are the ones you want to make use of. You can get it here.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

flavallee said:


> You should be happy with EasyCleaner. The "Unnecessary" and "Registry" functions are the ones you want to make use of. You can get it here.


Hello Frank,

I am running it regularly now and think it excellent. It's undo option is well-crafted which gives one confidence in being able, if the need arises, to restore items removed. That there is a help page - as linked-to in your post - is also a bonus.

I would like to hear from you concerning an issue which was drawn to my attention - here is the link:

http://www.dougknox.com/winme/scripts_desc/fixwinmehelp.htm

I have not, as a WinMe user, experienced the problem to which that 'fix' refers.

Thanks. Frank.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a program that I've been using, and it does the job! And it's Free......

This was published by:
Cloudeight Internet LLC
P.O. Box 558
Hastings, Michigan 49058

While we featured this program before (in 2003), it came to mind again while doing research this week for Information Avenue. This program is not for the beginner, but for those of you with at least intermediate computer skills who would like to track the changes that a program makes to your system and your registry when you install it, and then completely remove all these changes when you uninstall it, this is a very useful program It is important that you read the program documentation and help and understand the concept of it before attempting to use it. If used as directed you'll find it an invaluable tool when installing or uninstalling programs. (Please note you can only completely uninstall programs using Total Uninstall if you have installed them using Total Uninstall. This is not a program that you can use to completely uninstall other programs you already have.) Click here http://www.martau.com/tu.html to read more about and/or to download this very useful application. Because it can come in very handy at times and because it is the best of its kind ...it's our Freeware Program of The Week.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello Frank,
> 
> I am running it regularly now and think it excellent. It's undo option is well-crafted which gives one confidence in being able, if the need arises, to restore items removed. That there is a help page - as linked-to in your post - is also a bonus.
> 
> ...


Ben:

I found this on the ToniArts site, scroll down to the bottom under "Fixes"

Version 2.0.5: The sixth public release!

Features:

* Almost a complete re-write!
* New interface
* Registry cleaner now 110% accurate
* New utility, add/remove cleaner
* New utility, startup cleaner
* New utility, undo-tool
* Ability to clear IE temporary files, history and cookies
* Ability to clear the most recently used list
* Lots of more options in unnecessary file finder (IE cookies, history and temp files, temp dirs, MS Office recent, custom dirs)
* Duplicate file finder re-writen, unbelievable speed!
* Start-menu cleaner --> Shortcut cleaner, more efficient + ability to search the desktop
* Auto-update
* Blacklist, like the virus-definition file in anti-virus software. Fast fix to new found problems

Fixes:

** The infamous bug in Windows XP/ME that made help & support unusable after registry clean*
* EasyCleaner broke Office XP after deleting unnecessary files


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Joe,

"*The infamous bug in Windows XP/ME that made help & support unusable after registry clean*"

And there it is and I was, as ever, in need of less haste. Well found. So Easy Cleaner is currently without issues. For me there is the doubt about using the tool 'Duplicate Files' I simply don't as yet have the skills to distinquish between the so called "*duplicates"* as to "*necessary and unnecessary*". But they are dealt with in the Help files - which are extensive. And those images of the various options...

*Kenny94*

Thanks for the link: http://www.martau.com/tu.html So much 'out there' of interest I begin to think a second computer might be desirable for 'testing' purposes!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

aarhus2004,
Most of the time that's what I do. Test free software/progams. And U are right. U do need need a test computer. Casablanca (my test computer's name) seen/ran more software/progams than Jimmy Carter has teeth!

On the same subject: Here's a site to test that Java is working correctly at: http://www.upshot.com/login/javatest/logo/javavmtest.html


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Kenny94,

My Sun is shining! I am always delighted to learn about software, and a test tool like that one pleases me no end. Just back from your website! Still laughing.

Why/how did you chose the name Casablanca, rhetorical question, Kenny. A fan of the 'Burn' (as I like to think of her) has got to like the Bogy Man too. I just watched her in the Albee play "A Delicate Balance". 

Cheers.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Aarhus2004:

That article is over 3-1/2 years old(according to the date on it) and EasyCleaner has been updated several times since then, so I personally doubt the problem still exists.

I only use the "Registry" and "Unnecessary" and "Update" functions, so I can't comment on its other functions.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

flavallee,

Do you use the install version ot the stand alone version of EasyCleaner?
Plus you know the pro's and con's between the two?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

flavallee said:


> Aarhus2004:
> 
> That article is over 3-1/2 years old(according to the date on it) and EasyCleaner has been updated several times since then, so I personally doubt the problem still exists.
> 
> I only use the "Registry" and "Unnecessary" and "Update" functions, so I can't comment on its other functions.


Yes, Frank. It is resolved. See Posts #s 9 and 10 above.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

EasyCleaner sucks. It is unstable. Crashes alot. Not something that I want to chance my registry with


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

tdi_veedub said:


> EasyCleaner sucks. It is unstable. Crashes alot. Not something that I want to chance my registry with


another saying the same thing. It seems it may have to do with system differences. I have no problem.

WinMe. I.E.6 (Updated both) Celeron 633MHz.384MB RAM. ATI Rage. SBLV. 32 kilobyte primary memory cache 128 kilobyte secondary memory cache. 54.98 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity.
Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P3V4X REV 1.xx
Bus Clock: 67 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software, Inc. ASUS P3V4X ACPI BIOS Revision 1005 06/12/2000

I'm into maintenance in a big way. But not games.

Why don't you share something of your system - as you maybe think/know to be relevant, and then we may be able to move towards understanding why one can use it and one cannot?

Cheers.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

I am on XP SP2, perhaps it doesn't like XP too much. I too am into maintenance. Lately I am more into sys/net admin, but I run a pretty lean system. Not much running in the background, and a whole lot of unecessary services turned off. My other boxes are 2 Slackware, and 1 rs/6000 running AIX 5.1, and 2 other XP workstations so I can't try it on a 9x box because I don't have one. BTW, it crashes on the other XP workstations which are as follows:

AsRock K7S41G motherboard
Duron 1200
512 PC2700
XP pro, SP1

and, 

Compaq Presario 5000
AthlonXP 1.2Ghz
640MB PC133
XP Pro, SP2

My main box is in my sig below


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

You have lots of equipment and, no doubt the experience to go with that.
Let me ask how do you maintain your registries? I have a genuine interest but not much experience in any area save maintenance.

Thanks for posting, tdi_veedub.

BTW The bolding is mine.

**********************************************************
"From ToniArts forum re: Freezing up.

By Toni.
Posted: Sat Oct 30, 2004 8:48 am Post subject:

This is the mystery bug which appears in some Windows 95/98/ME systems, fortunately a rare problem. It periodically freezes (5-10 minutes) for a minute or so. *I don't know what is causing this.* EasyCleaner is not executing any code, Windows simply refuses to give it any processing time. The freezing is temporary, EasyCleaner regains control over some time. I'll try to figure something out... "

**********************************************************


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Ben:

Thanks for the EasyCleaner Forum post. It's a relief to find out that the freezing up is a known issue.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Ben:
> 
> Thanks for the EasyCleaner Forum post. It's a relief to find out that the freezing up is a known issue.


And Joe,

More from it: http://toniarts.freeware4u.com/viewtopic.php?t=18&sid=9254d88840a24104a9e1a8ab46b0dacd

**********************************************************

"Posted: Wed Dec 01, 2004 7:41 pm Post subject: Change to XP

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your best bet would be to change to Windows XP. I had problems with my Windows ME for three years, and everytime I contact Microsoft (and I had to pay), it always wound up being something in the program and unfixable. I finally upgraded to XP last month, and everything is running smoothly...my easycleaner is finally working without freezing. There are to many problems with Windows ME to even bother trying to fix the errors

**********************************************************

Posted: Fri Dec 03, 2004 5:19 pm Post subject: 
By Toni.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I engourage all people to use Windows XP or 2000, not just because EasyCleaner sometimes freezes on some Windows 95/98/ME systems , but they do really suck. So many hours lost using these systems when they crash before you can save your work. Fortunately I don't have to use any of these anymore. I've got Windows 98se to test my programs in, and it only starts succesfully on every second trial, usually it starts on a blue death. And it's a fresh install...

**********************************************************


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

> how do you maintain your registries?


Manually. When I remove something from my system, I manually edit the registry, and remove the leftovers. I haven't found a program that I can trust to do this for me. Most times I don't even trust myself, and leave well enough alone.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

An honest guy is a pleasure for all who come across him/her. :up:


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

aarhus2004 wrote:
Kenny94,

My Sun is shining! I am always delighted to learn about software, and a test tool like that one pleases me no end. Just back from your website! Still laughing.

Why/how did you chose the name Casablanca, rhetorical question, Kenny. A fan of the 'Burn' (as I like to think of her) has got to like the Bogy Man too. I just watched her in the Albee play "A Delicate Balance". 
----------------------------------------------------------------
Yep,I love the movie (Casablanca) and of course, Ingrid Bergman  and Bogy: 'Play It Again Sam".
Aarhus thanks for visiting my website. Speaking of websites and software. Here's a great site that gives Ratings, popularity and overall rankings of software/programs at: http://www.snapfiles.com/


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks, Kenny. Been using that website for a long time.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Hewee:

I use the 2.70 MB version with the installer.

I uninstall the older version first and delete the C:\Program Files\ToniArts folder, then I install the new version.


----------



## jaye944 (Mar 3, 2004)

flavallee said:


> *EasyCleaner 2.0.6.380* does a good job of getting rid of unnecessary files and invalid registry entries, and it works with Windows 98, ME, and XP. :up:


thankxs !  :up: :up: :up:

nice program
cleaned out a lot of crap on my work pc,
seems to run faster

cheers

j !


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Good!  :up:


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

I use RegSupreme. Anyone else use this program?

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks frank


----------

